# Eye Problem



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

I got back from a 10 day vacation and found that my Jalo has an issue with his eye. Can you guys help identify what it is? I am thinking maybe pop eye, but I am not sure. Checked my water parameters today, Ammonia and Nitrite are 0 and nitrate is high due to me being gone on vacation, but still below 40 ppm.

Tank is a 125g with a 55g DIY wet/dry and a Magnum 350 with micron cartridge for polishing. Stocking includes 17 cichlids (mostly adult) and 7 bristlenose plecos. I was planning on treating with Melafix starting tomorrow after a good water change, but I would like to verify that this is a good idea first. I also setup a 20g Long tonight in case it would be better to pull him from the main tank. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks very much!

Mike


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

My other thought was running into something in the tank. Does this seem likely?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Injury or water quality can cause eye issues like this.

Water changes and Melafix might help the situation - frequent water changes always help with any problems, but this one looks pretty severe and may require antibiotics. Is he still eating? Behaving normally?

Kim


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

He has been eating fine but hides near the corner a lot as seen in this pics. Would it be better to treat him in the main tank? Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, it sounds like you need some tank clean up on the main tank, so I would start with the water changes (frequent - daily if possible) and then should he show any signs of deteriorating health, I'd move him to a tank where he won't be picked on and treat with erythromycin, or sulfa.

Kim


----------

